
World's Largest Database of Over 13,000 Angel Investors - cassandralee
https://angeldatabase.co
======
cassandralee
Angel Database was developed with the goal of helping entrepreneurs cut down
on the most tedious and time consuming part of the fundraising process:
finding Angel Investors; especially those with publicly available contact
information.

For a monthly fee, entrepreneurs (users) are provided with full access to the
database. With this subscription, users gain unlimited access all the Angels
listed on the database. Each Angel’s profile is furnished with an email
address, information on their current location (ie. country/city), the jobs
they’re currently holding (ie. job title, company website and industry etc.),
as well as a link to their LinkedIN profiles. On top of giving users a look
into their business history, they are also afforded the chance to connect with
Angels outside of sending an email.

Knowledge is power, and Angel Database was built on the belief that having
this wealth of information will add value to an entrepreneur who is in the
fundraising process, by providing them with a ready made list of potential
investors, and providing a deeper understanding of the Angels they’re reaching
out to.

------
cassandralee
The idea itself was formulated after the founder, Cassandra Lee’s previous
startup struggled to find angel investors and folded. She recognized that
finding angel investors was a grueling process that can be made easier, and by
using a number of databases, various tools, and hours (upon more hours) of
research, Angel Database was conceived.

“Our goal is to help founders find and connect with angel investors more
easily. By listing angels who are looking for deals, and providing the
entrepreneurs a way to get in touch with those angels, we can make it easier
for startups to get off the ground.” - Cassandra Lee

